# Tobacconist Recommendations?



## mavzor (Feb 17, 2011)

Hey everyone!

Hard to find foreign cigarettes, as the usual suspects are all that can be found
I'm talking american Newports, Kool's, Classic Pall Malls, Chesterfields and so on.
Pretty much any brand that isn't commonly found in a supermarket.
Any advice on some tobacconists in town?


----------



## Rutilius (Jan 22, 2011)

Good thing that! Save 110 minutes of your life per 10 pack of cigarettes!


----------



## gunner (Dec 20, 2010)

mavzor said:


> Hey everyone!
> 
> Hard to find foreign cigarettes, as the usual suspects are all that can be found
> I'm talking american Newports, Kool's, Classic Pall Malls, Chesterfields and so on.
> ...


I know one in the Irish Village on the Al Garhoud road near the airport opposite to the Emirates aviation club.


----------



## mavzor (Feb 17, 2011)

gunner said:


> I know one in the Irish Village on the Al Garhoud road near the airport opposite to the Emirates aviation club.


For anyone else finding this thread in future: It's not a tobbaconist. It's just a facade as part of the village theming. Retaurant inside...


----------

